# Front Wheel Bearing replacement Cost



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

After suffering a nasty droning noise on my 2001 225 C, I discovered that I need a new wheel bearing on the front off side and was wondering:-

a) what an Audi Dealer are likley to charge
b) what an Independant dealer would charge

All info welcome including how long it takes and whether its a DIY job or not.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I had this done at APS. You'll need a new bearing and a new hub, and a 4 wheel alignment after. Cost me Â£230 all in as i recall


----------



## eunos_rsh (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello there!

I've had a droaning from the front of my 225 for ages now. I took it to a local mechanic who said there he couldnt feel any play in any of the wheel bearings by rocking the wheel, and said to leave it a while to see if it gets any worse....

I get a droaning noise pretty much at any speed over 30 - the noise alters with speed but dipping the clutch has no effect. It seems worse when doing 60 or 70 in 6th. It's also more prominent when turning right slightly.

I was begining to think it was drive shaft related....

What does yours sound like, do you have similar effects?

Cheers


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

bearing each side is Â£65 and 3 hours labour to fit.

I did this for both front wheels on Friday. total bill Â£202 from an independant in Bristol


----------



## eunos_rsh (Dec 13, 2004)

Anyone know if a worn wheel bearing results in a low droaning noise, or is it more likely a driveshaft bearing or something worse?
cheers


----------

